# Class 1 ebikes now allowed at Snow Summit!



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m not hating, but what is the point of riding an e bike at a place where you really don’t need to pedal? I could understand if it is your only bike and want to ride a bike park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

austink26 said:


> I'm not hating, but what is the point of riding an e bike at a place where you really don't need to pedal? I could understand if it is your only bike and want to ride a bike park.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You answered your own question, I think. Also, Snow Summit/Big Bear have XC trails, and interestingly, eMTBs are *NOT* allowed on those. Odd.


----------

